# Flowers!!!!!!!! Not on my RAILROAD !!!!!



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

No no no, cute is not used on my RR.
But this IS the ONLY time of the year you will see flowers.










This is looking North, by the end of the month they will ALL be gone.










Now all I need is a warm day and my ,,speedos!!!!!!!


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Geeeeeeeeeeeeeez I'd be happy with a few of dem dar spruces ya got der!! Hah Regal


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang Marty, that layout of yours is starting to look kinda _"civilized" !!_ Nicely landscaped......now flowers(!)....truly a _garden_ railroad!!


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

What kind of flowers/plant are those? They look good!


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I think that's why they call it Garden Railroading!
Looks good Marty.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

Those flowers sure make your railroad look cute!!! All you need to do is photoshop some bunnies and you could put this in any flower magazine of your choosing!! No speedo shots, please!! 

Mark


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
Are those flowers the blooms on your boxwood "trees?"
JimC.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeez! Looks like something out of Barney and Friends! Come to think of it, Marty sorta sounds like Barney.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

awwwwwwwwww................... 





hehehehehe


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

No the rest of the year it is full of weeds and over growth, that need to be trimmed back before your thingy! 
Your layout is very cool, but you really need a crew to keep it up so you can run more and play instead of worrying about clean up. 
But you know the little browm man from Bellevue will always be there to help clean up!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

How about the little brown Chic from Kingston as the Forman ........
















She likes to pick up things. Add her to the crew, and i'l even sign up.







OOOOOOOOOOO **** if that were the case, i would even convert a engine to batterry power just so i could stop by the battery thingy in the fall..................OOOOOOOOOOOOO NO Did i just say the B work ? Guess i had one to many







last night.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I like her brown uniform, Nick (at least I THINK I see a little brown there!!!)

Ed


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Why shes'all of 13, she doesn't look much older then that!
Don't know about you but I really don't think I want to go to jail, and that is definately San Quentin Quail!
When did we turn into a site that posts under age weomen?

Come on guys! This is a train site! Think trains.

Bubba


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Madstang on 08 May 2010 04:11 PM 
Why shes'all of 13, she doesn't look much older then that!
Don't know about you but I really don't think I want to go to jail, and that is definately San Quentin Quail!
When did we turn into a site that posts under age weomen?

Come on guys! This is a train site! Think trains.

Bubba


OOOOOOOOOOOOO Bubba, shes acually 23 and it was a joke like you posted, please dont make something more out of it than it was, Under age jeeeeeeez some of you guys are getting old.............








And i do think trains everytime i see that picture cause i wish it was her delivering my Aristo choo choos in that box in her hands. Now relax and go back to sleep he he he


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Last thing on my mine is any young girl delivering a train to me, now maybe her mother. None the less I don't want any distractions when trains are involved!
Anyway she's probubly young enough to be your daughter!
SHAME on you! 

Bubba


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

* But Marty, they're suppose to be GARDEN Railways *








*Most Gardens HAVE flowers. I hear you though, My last REAL layout didn't have any flowers. Yet this one HAS to have them to qualify as a garden Railway. **So far, the HOA Nazis haven't made a move on it yet. It ain't cute, just a garden railway. Small and compact, but the weed destroying missions can be just as knarly as it was on the bigger layout *


















* Oh yeah, BTW, the station has been named "Roseville" after the station that used to be in Roseville MN which was an NP depot many years ago.*










* The other alternative is the even small indoor WWII diorama layout.* 









* And it don't have any flowers either*









*Rocky*


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
I really like the arial photos. Please share more as the season progresses as long as you don't endanger yourself by falling off the roof.

JimC.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

We have a freeze warning (heavy frost 28 clear and calm) for tonight. I'm hoping I'll have some flowers LEFT!


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik, Those that didn't blow away anyways! Talk about windstorms the last few days! AHd to drive home to WNY in them Sunday. Luckily we had no further damage. 

Nic, I was in your neck of the woods again last week. We ate at the Dugout on Wednesday evening in Kingston and drove back to Ellenville. Stayed at Honor's Haven or the old Fallsview next to the closed Nevele resort. I do mean OLD! Trust me whne I say that "baby was in the corner" for several days adn there was absolutely NO Dirty Dancing going on. The Catskills ain't what they were back in the day! Of course that was before my time. 

Chas


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By wchasr on 10 May 2010 10:01 AM 
Mik, Those that didn't blow away anyways! Talk about windstorms the last few days! AHd to drive home to WNY in them Sunday. Luckily we had no further damage. 
....
Chas 

SOMEBODY gets to climb his fat butt and bad knees up on the roof today and see what he can do to re-anchor about 4 feet of (now) loose tin that rumbled like thunder with every gust-- On the UP side, at least it was only flapping around a bit, not gone.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

But then again somebody forgot to tell Marty that this is garden RRing. Later RJD


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

There are garden railroads and just plain outdoor railroads. I for sure fall into the outdoor railroad category with Marty.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Glad I have a just an outdoor layout at this point. We got 6-9 inches of wet snow last night!! Layout covered, lots of power outages west of us, and if i'm lucky will melt off quickly before getting plows out to clear the tracks!! Heavy and wet but melting rapidly supposed to get 80 degrees in a couple of days!! Like they say here in West Ne. ifin ya don't like the weather wait 15 minutes, and it will change!!! Hah LOL Regal 
No plants or frilly flowers here on the range!!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well i got news for you folks Marty does hav plants so go figure. It's not just a RR running without some type of shrubbery or flowers. Later RJD


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I think what we are talking here is the difference between a layout where the garden and flowers are featured with a railroad running through it and and a layout where the trains are set into a more realistic setting with plantings that work with that theme. I want to maintain a dry southwest look to my layout and have planted carefully to carry that off just as 
Marty has done with the overall look of his layout.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I think the term is, Outdoor Model Railroader. alot of my old spireas, "trees" will be thinned out this year. If I had the energy, I would rebuild mine whole RR and really make sweeping curves, and more modern mainline look. with some triple track areas.etc.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

And this year we have a bumper crop of maple trees. 
I think the canucks must have visited over the winter. 

I have pulled out hundreds of the blighters, with a whole lot more to go. 
If I don't get them now, it'll be chainsaw time in the near future.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I think the canucks must have visited over the winter. LOL 

You just have to wait until they're big enough to tap, then you can run some live steam evaporators and make your own syrup. 

Keith


----------

